# Roller Bearing Spindle End Play Assembly On A 10 L ,question



## dlane (May 14, 2015)

Hi all, I got a spindle end bearing assembly and the race is crimped on one side to hold bearings in , also the race washers are different thickness, and a fiber washer , and the nut with a brass pin .
Any one know the sequence these go onto the spindle ? Guessing , thick race washer , bearing race (crimps out) , thinner race washer , fiber washer , nut with brass pin in dimple of fiber washer.
Any thoughts, advice appreciated , this is going on a heavy 10 L 
Derrick


----------



## dlane (May 21, 2015)

Must of worded it wrong, can't find a drawing of the spindle ball thrust bearing , wondering about thick washer placement and bearing race orientation  . Going to install soon


----------



## compsurge (May 21, 2015)

I hope this helps. Page 15 has an exploded parts diagram of the headstock.

http://www.neme-s.org/Shaper Books/South Bend/CE3458 Parts Manual.pdf


----------



## dlane (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Tim , have that one , it's not showing the roller thrust bearing exploded view , guess I'll just wing it.
There are five pieces to this bearing ,I'm thinking , thick race washer 1 st against casting ,ball race crimps out, thin race washer, fiber washer on take up nut with brass pin in dimple of fiber washer , snug it all up, get to spec on end play , tighten split nut , hope that's rite. Only real question is the thick race washer against casting or split nut ?.
Thanks


----------



## compsurge (May 21, 2015)

I understand the question now. The drawing in that document shows the takeup nut, washer, bearing (only #58 on the 10"), then headstock. I believe the thicker of the two races would go on the casting side, but I am not positive. Sorry I'm pretty much useless.


----------



## dlane (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Tim.   That's the way I'm going


----------



## Vladymere (May 22, 2015)

I believe the thrust bearing is an OEM replacement.  Original equipment was just the fiber washer.

Vlad


----------



## dlane (May 29, 2015)

I'm guessing some 10 L s had longer threads on spindle , with the roller bearings installed the locking collar has three threads left. I don't think it's going to work . 
Any suggestions?.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## Vladymere (May 31, 2015)

Are you trying to assemble the spindle end with the thrust bearing and the fiber washer?  The fiber washer should be left off.  I have read of people reducing the locking collar thickness when making this mod.

Vlad


----------



## dlane (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all, sent the nut and thick race washer to work with a friend that has surface grinder access, he'll reduce nut down almost to the locking screw counterbore and the thick race washer down .080 . I'll leave out the fiber washer and see how it looks 
Thanks
Derrick


----------

